# Downloadgeschwindigkeit



## Netzwerkidi (8. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe den Eindruck, ohne dass ich das jetzt anhand von Zahlen nachweisen könnte, weil ich nie drauf geachtet habe, dass mein Internetzugang über Browser die letzte Zeit extrem langsam geworden ist, obwohl die Download-Geschwindigkeit üblicherweise bei ca. 12 Mbit liegt.

Wenn ich bei Google irgendeinen Suchbegriff eingeben, dauert es meist "ewig" - meist so 8 - 1o Sekunden, manchmal auch "nur" 5 Sekunden, oder aber auch schon mal bis 15 Sekunden, bis die Ergebnisse dann im Browser angezeigt werden. 

Ich verwende Windows XP Prof. SP3, Firefox, Chrome, Opera (alles neueste Versionen) und IE8x, außerdem Privoxy, DSL 16Mbit.

Auf einem Netbook mit Debian 6x geht das Ganze rund 30 - 50 Prozent schneller.

Wenn ich mit Javascript die Google-Search-Query in z. B. google.feed.findfeeds() verwende, sind die Ergebnisse unter 1 Sekunde zu lesen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, gibt es einen Trick, die Performance zu steigern?

Beste Grüße
Idi


----------



## ComFreek (8. August 2013)

Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, gibt es einen Trick, die Performance zu steigern?i



Was hast du für einen PC, v.a. was für eine CPU und wie viel Arbeitsspeicher?
Und auf wo genau läuft Privoxy? Auf deinem PC selbst? Hast du es mal ausgeschaltet und einen Unterschied festgestellt?


*Ganz allgemein würde das fast 12 Jahre alte Betriebssystem auch mal tauschen...*


----------



## Netzwerkidi (8. August 2013)

Ist ein ca. 6 Jahres altes Notebook HP nx6325 mit AMD Turion 62 X2 Mobile TL-60 2GHz, 2GB RAM
Privoxy habe ich unter Windows installiert, der Browser geht über die Proxy-Adresse (127.0.0.1 Port 8118).
Ist kein Unterschied mit oder ohne Proxy.
Auf dem Netbook (Intel Atomium N270 1,6GHz, 1 GB Ram, ca. 4 Jahre alt) ist ebenfalls Privoxy installiert.
Windows XP wird nächstes Jahr in den Ruhestand verabschiedet.


----------

